# Magnificent Brown



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 19, 2010)

Called out for this little guy in a garage. The bloke was sure he was onto a Tiger snake so naturally I flew out there to round it up! (A Tiger in that area would have been a big deal!) Found this guy curled up in the garage, beautiful little Brown snake. The folks at the house had a good laugh at the fact that I was so enamoured with this beautiful but deadly animal! I'm just glad though that people call us instead of going straight for the shovel!

A.


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 19, 2010)

What a lovely looking brown,colours are stunning...Ive seen a few but never that colour up here,only one ive seen like that was a baby with the bands...I can see why they thought it was a Tiger...Great stuff that some people do call the appropiate people when they come across snakes..instead of that bloody shovel...


----------



## -Peter (Dec 19, 2010)

That is a corker, what is its length?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a tiger for sure ha ha ,, it really does ..
I have never seen a brown snake like that before how big was it ?


----------



## TomsPhotos (Dec 19, 2010)

WOW Nice snake


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 19, 2010)

He was about 800mm. Yeh, he is certainly a supermodel! Lucky to get that call as it was outside my zone but the bloke who rang me couldn't get onto one of his local catchers, lucky me!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 19, 2010)

Good Job Aaron 
I hope you took lots of pics to document that pattern etc
Cheers
Roger.


----------



## grizz (Dec 19, 2010)

Would be interesting to see how those bands hold over the next year or so!
Nice get mate.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeh, it's hard to imagine losing that banding when it is so striking.


----------



## varanid_mike (Dec 19, 2010)

very, very nice brown. Browns are often over looked when it comes to spectacular elapids.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 19, 2010)

Gob Smacked!!! I've seen the banded hatchies but never the transition phase between hatchie and adult, which I'm assuming this is?

Great pickup, thanks for sharing Aaron.


----------



## Colin (Dec 19, 2010)

wow what a beautiful animal


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 19, 2010)

that is probs the best looking brown we will ever see


----------



## cockney red (Dec 19, 2010)

Gobsmacking fella!!!!


----------



## thals (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow!! That's one crazy looking brown, bloody stunner!!


----------



## babba007 (Dec 19, 2010)

I didnt know browns could look like that. Very pretty.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 19, 2010)

What a stunner. P. _nuchalis?_


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 19, 2010)

steve1 said:


> What a stunner. P. _nuchalis?_



Textilis.


----------



## krefft (Dec 19, 2010)

That's magnificent. More pics please if you have some


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Textilis.


 

Cheers, I didn't realize Easterns banded with such contrast. We get Dugites with banding but nothing close to that spectacular


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a tiger/brown cross 

Forgive me Aaron


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 19, 2010)

thats a beautiful snake glad he didnt kill it


----------



## -Peter (Dec 19, 2010)

cadwallader said:


> that is probs the best looking brown we will ever see




Think I just saw a better one on FB


----------



## Ozzie Python (Dec 19, 2010)

that is one cracker of a snake aaron!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 19, 2010)

-Peter said:


> Think I just saw a better one on FB



Now now it's not a competition, but that one was pretty speccy too.


----------



## Varanus1 (Dec 19, 2010)

What a fantastic little brownie! Certainly among the best lookers out there. You were very lucky to see such a special animal mate 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gone_Feral (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome stuff, well done.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I am dirty that you didn't ring me so I could have a look! Haha ...Nice stuff Aaron!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, I hope you guys aren't being facebook stalkers! I would have kept him overnight to get photos today but the missus has made it quite clear that EB + home = divorce. Only got one more decent pic, here it is (though my stalkers may have already seen it!  )


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 19, 2010)

Aaron VERY NICE ,,,,,,,,pats on back for a great catch ....stunning brown ...well done


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 19, 2010)

an absolute snorter mate......... I get the divorce thing.... Vens = no home for me....

Cheers


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 19, 2010)

i get some really nice browns ive been finding of late in northwest of sydney,i will post them up as we all love to see some colour variations in a usually bland species


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful morph!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes please mr pimp:d! Post away!!


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2010)

Truly spectacular!!!


----------



## wizz (Dec 20, 2010)

nice one


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 28, 2011)

I missed this thread! What a great snake.


Snake_Whisperer said:


> EB + home = divorce.


I know this equation well. In fact I know I won't get permission for new pythons so (once they are noticed) the best I can hope for is forgiveness. So far all I've got is grudging acceptance.

Oh - and I built a nice hatchie rack. My wife liked it and promptly filled with shoes


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 28, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> I missed this thread! What a great snake.
> 
> I know this equation well. In fact I know I won't get permission for new pythons so (once they are noticed) the best I can hope for is forgiveness. So far all I've got is grudging acceptance.
> 
> *Oh - and I built a nice hatchie rack. My wife liked it and promptly filled with shoes *



LOL classic


----------



## Chicken (Jan 28, 2011)

thats a 'corker', lol never heard that one before


----------



## Gusbus (Jan 28, 2011)

love the bands on it cracker


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 28, 2011)

A harmless species, according to some Americans :lol: But what a ripper!!!


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't believe the colour!


----------

